# إستعدادات شهر الأعياد لسنة 2013



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2013)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​ 





​ ها قد بدأ شهر الأعياد المجيد وها نحن نقترب من الإحتفال بيوم ولادة السيد  المسيح، كلمة الله المتجسد. في هذه الإيام نعيد التأمل والنظر في محبة الله  العظيمة لنا وفي طفل المذود، نعيش أجواء الميلاد ونعيد ذكرى الميلاد  المجيد.

  نبدأ التحضيرات لشهر الأعياد لنحتفل به  سوياً بالرغم من ما تعانيه بلداننا وشعوبنا المسيحية  الشرقية من حروب وإضطرابات، مصلين ان ينهي الرب هذه السنة بخير او يبدأ سنة جديدة تكون سنة سلام وإستقرار وخير على الجميع.

تحضيرنا لهذه الفترة المباركة:



إعادة أفتتاح منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) الذي   يفتتح كل شهر 12 من كل سنة. القسم مُخصص لمواضيع الميلاد المجيد الروحية و   العامة. القسم يشهد نشاطاً رائعاً كل سنة فلا تحرم نفسك من متعة متابعة   كل جديد في هذا القسم الرائع.


التحضير لتغيير شكل المنتدى لما يناسب شكل الأعياد و اجوائه


التحضير لبدأ مسابقات الميلاد (سنعلن عن المسابقات وشروطها وجوائزها عن قريب)
 

سلام المسيح يملأنا في هذه الايام المباركة.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنة وكل اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة طيبين

ربنا يبارك عمل خدمتك يازعيم .​


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب نستقبله بكل محبة وخير سلام 
اعياد مجيدة ومباركة للجميع 
كل سنة وانت بخير روك​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم 
وكل سنه وكل فرد فى المنتدى طيب 
ويارب سنه سعيده وعيد ميلاد مجيد مبارك على الكل ​


----------



## max mike (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يازعيم والمنتدى كله باعضاءه ومشرفينه بخير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنة و جميع اعضاء المنتدي بخير
كل سنة و انت طيب ماي روك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنة و جميع اعضاء المنتدي بخير
كل سنة و انت طيب ماي روك​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل عام و جميع الأحباء بخير*
*و كل عام و منارة " منتدي الكنيسة "*
*قوية مُثمرة تخدم من أجل و لأجل أسم المسيح*
*مُشاركين كنا أو حتي إخواتنا المُتابعيين من الخارج*
*و نُصلي ليحل سلام ملك السلام ارجاء المسكونة أجمع*
*و أن يهبنا قلوب جديدة تكون آهلاً لميلاد رب المجد بها .*

*مُجدداً كل ميلاد مجيد و جميع الأحباء بخير و نعمة و محبة*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنة وانت طيب ماى روك 
وكل اعضاء المنتدى الحبيب بخير وفرح وسلام 
ونطلب من رب المجد ان يعطينى سنة هادئه مباركة
تعوض كل حزن على شعب الرب 
رب يتمجد


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
كل سنه وحضرتك طيب يآ "عمده"

وكل سنه وكل شعب آلمسيح بخير وسلآم وفرح ومسره دآمين بآذن رب آلمجد

يآرب آجعل سلآمك يحل علي آلعآلم،،

؛،؛​*


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنة وكلنا طيبين .. بالمحبة مجتمعين وبعيد ميلاد يسوع محتفلين
يارب تكون سنة جديدة سعيدة علينا وعلى الكل اجمعين
 تيجى بخير وسعادة وتمحى كل الم وحزن 
عيد ميلاد مجيد


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة وانت والجميع بالف خير
ويا رب السنه القادمه تكون سنه سعيده ومباركه للجميع​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنه و انتم كلكم طيبين


----------



## Mesopotamia (10 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنه والعالم المسيحي بألف خير وكل عام والاعضاء بخير يارب يعم السلام في بلداننا 
شكرا لك ماي رووك


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير وسعادة
ويارب تكون سنة حب وخير وبركة على العالم كله
وكل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم
وكل سنه ومنتدانا بخير
وكل سنه وشعب المسيح في خير وسعاده


----------



## أَمَة (10 ديسمبر 2013)

بعيد ميلاد الفادي
أصلي بأن يسكن في قلوب الناس كلها
ويعم نوره في العالم​


----------



## روزا فكري (10 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وكل مشرفينا
واعضاء منتدانا الغالي بخير
ويارب يعوض تعب خدمتكم​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين ، انا أشعر بأن في هذة السنة سوف يكون هناك مفاجأت كثيرة بالنسبة لمنتدانا الغالي .. الرب يجعل السنة الجديدة سنة كلها فرح وإلتصاق بالكرمة الحقيقية


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين وسنة 
حلوة تكون علينا كلنا امين يارب
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنه وكله حلو 


فين بقي الاستايل الاخضر بتاع كل سنه 
*​


----------



## BITAR (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل عام وكل شعوب العالم بخير وسلام
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة و إحنا كلنا بخير

ربنا يديم المنتدى علينا يارب


شهر الأعياد فى أوروبا و دول الغرب = شهر الامتحانات عندنا فى مصر 
واااااااااااء

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 ديسمبر 2013)

كل عام والناس كلها بخير ومحبة وسلام


----------



## e-Sword (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة و حضراتكم طيبين ........السيد المسيح يحفظكم و يبارك عائلتكم و لا ينزع فرحة منكم
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنه وانتوو طيبين


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## جُرُوحْ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنة و جميع اعضاء المنتدي بخير


----------

